# Who has better Symphonies?



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

I thought about this who has the best symphoneis between BEETHOVEN & TCHAIKOVSKY?


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm now anxiously awaiting the Dvorak v. Tchaikovsky poll!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

As much as some people love polls, I'll say what many another will say.

There is no better here between Beethoven and Tchaikovsky. They are such radically different composers, from different eras and locales, with different sensibilities, that there is no fair comparison from one composer to the other.

Ergo: your poll will reflect which of the two is most popular with the people who have voted in your poll, and that is not very solid _information _

A-yep, once again, it is a poll, I dropped in, and did not vote.

Best regards.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I LIKE Shostacovich, Brucner, Shumann, Sibelius,++ bether than Beethoven, but I like Dvoraks as well as those mentioned. Oh, its not Dvorak.... Still to explore Tchaikovsky`s


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Beethoven composed the best Beethoven Symphonies.

Tchaikovsky composed the best Tchaikovsky Symphonies.

...simples.


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Beethoven composed the best Beethoven Symphonies.
> 
> Tchaikovsky composed the best Tchaikovsky Symphonies.
> 
> ...simples.


Hard to argue with that.

Is anyone else wondering why these polls are ALWAYS WRITTEN IN CAPITALS?


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

mtmailey said:


> I thought about this who has the best symphoneis between BEETHOVEN & TCHAIKOVSKY?


I think the best symphonist between BEETHOVEN & TCHAIKOVSKY is SHERBERT.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

mtmailey said:


> I thought about this who has the best symphoneis between BEETHOVEN & TCHAIKOVSKY?


Can You explain Why this question is important to You? Mostly because Your underlying reasons are much more interesting than the results of the poll! (I think it would be very sad indeed if You created this poll without having anything interesting to say about these two!)

Personally I would not compare Ludwig and Petr any day, because they really don't compare that well as they represent two different styles and very different mental circumstances!

/ptr


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am tempted to vote Beethoven because I love his symphonies, but really can't because I have not heard any Tchaikovsky symphonies. Something I need to do.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Totally different composers but as I stated earlier (somewhere), those pitted against Beethoven don't stand a chance. The era and aesthetic may differ but it all comes down to one simple fact: Quality.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Totally different composers but as I stated earlier (somewhere), most composers pitted against Beethoven don't stand a chance. The era and aesthetic may differ but it all comes down to one simple fact: Quality.


I wouldn't even go that far -- Beethoven's Tchaikovsky imitations are pretty dreadful, and Tchaikovsky's Beethoven imitations are an equally dreadful match


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I love both of these composers.

As far as symphonies go, I enjoy Tchaikovsky's Fourth more than any of Beethoven's 9.
That beautiful oboe solo at the start of the second movement and the whirlwind that is the finale and the genius of the pizzicato third movement. Truly a symphony of enormous quality. Extremely impressive!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The ones I care for are Beethoven 3,5,6,7 and Tchaikovsky 4,5,6,M. I'll call it a tie.


----------



## Freischutz (Mar 6, 2014)

Just to humour the ridiculous question, grammar is important. Who wrote the best _symphony_? Tchaikovsky (No. 6). Who wrote the best _symphonies_? Beethoven (more consistent quality).


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2014)

Makes a CHANGE from a POLL about MAHLER.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

MacLeod said:


> Makes a CHANGE from a POLL about MAHLER.


Oh no! I voted for Mahler on this one
Must learn to read the options more carefully


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

ptr said:


> Can You explain Why this question is important to You? Mostly because Your underlying reasons are much more interesting than the results of the poll! (I think it would be very sad indeed if You created this poll without having anything interesting to say about these two!)
> 
> Personally I would not compare Ludwig and Petr any day, because they really don't compare that well as they represent two different styles and very different mental circumstances!
> 
> /ptr


WELL it not important to me because TCHAIKOVSKY SYMPHONIES SOUNDS BETTER THAN BEETHOVEN'S.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Totally different composers but as I stated earlier (somewhere), those pitted against Beethoven don't stand a chance. The era and aesthetic may differ but it all comes down to one simple fact: Quality.


Well Peter has better skills than Beethoven,also peter has better harmonies.You see in PETER'S symphonies 3 & 5 uses the waltz.In Peter symphonies 2,3,5 & 6 he use marches.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I haven't voted in any of these polls, and I don't intend to. I don't see why there has to be a competition. When I want to listen to Beethoven I put on some Beethoven. When I want to listen to Tchaikovsky I put on Tchaikovsky. When I want to listen to Mahler I put on some Mahler. 

We live in a very competitive world, and it seems as if we have to compete for everything. 

Everyone gets my vote in my world.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't know about the best, but I prefer the Beethoven symphonies. As an aside, competition is a good thing.


----------

